# London Pattern Screwdiver



## Nigel (9 Mar 2007)

The smaller versions speak for themselves but 
what were the large size London Pattern Screwdrivers used for

I have an inherited one 20"(350mm) long dated 1947 with a Ministry arrow stamp
now I have been given a 27"(675mm) long one made by Hale Bros Ltd of sheffield dated 1954 also with an arrow stamp

I have been around construction and engineering all my life but have yet to see a screw slot big enough for these beasts,

Nigel


----------



## DomValente (9 Mar 2007)

I believe the larger ones were used by shipwrights, guess the screws they used needed to be pretty big


----------



## Alf (9 Mar 2007)

I always thought the shipwright thing too, except my tool dealer acquaintance had one with screws to fit - and they were ordinary steel wood screws. But bigger, obviously... Steel screws and maritime-related activities aren't really compatible usually. So I dunno, the shipwright line still makes sense but I reckon they must have been used somewhere else too.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Nigel (9 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the replies

The connection with the one I inherited was with coachbuilding as in ash frames on trucks but that is very tentative, very large screws something to keep an eye out for,

Its amazing how tools move around I have also been given a rasp stamped Wiltshire Australia
How much did we lose in the Ashes

Nigel


----------



## MarcW (10 Mar 2007)

So I can't tell, but look at the Studley tool box, his, i.e. H.O.s are long, very long and you know he was pianomaker.

Marc

building some wenzloffanian jewel holding device in the tool storage door


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Mar 2007)

MarcW":262e87t4 said:


> building some wenzloffanian jewel holding device in the tool storage door



Will we be seeing some pictures of the jewel?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mar 2007)

It's easy to forget how much stuff was made of wood only a generation or so ago. Not only wagons and carts, but also agricultural machinery, industrial items like hoppers and other constructions.
A common feature being iron or steel straps, brackets, hinges, plates etc screwed on with large diameter but short screws e.g. I've got a box of 1+1/4" by 20 screws with 5/8" dia heads which came from an agricultural machine maker closing down sale. These would need a big screwdriver. 


cheers
Jacob
PS large *and* long screws would require too much torque for a slotted screwdriver, hence *coach screw* with a square bolt head


----------



## Mittlefehldt (10 Mar 2007)

I have in my possesion something called a machinist screw driver which has a very thick shank, and head and a very ergononic handle that fits perfectly in the hand. These would have been made to assemble for example die sets and platens in a press for moulding.

Also Jacob is right, because surprisingly enough White oak was as good a material as most metals for manure spreaders on farms, as it was just as resistant to the acids in the commodity it was designed for, as metal was. International Harvester made them from wood well into the seventies.

Another possible application would be the racks for the back of trucks though I think they were mostly carriage bolts.


----------



## bugbear (10 Mar 2007)

Nigel":47pfpnd7 said:


> The smaller versions speak for themselves but
> what were the large size London Pattern Screwdrivers used for
> 
> I have an inherited one 20"(350mm) long dated 1947 with a Ministry arrow stamp



Those are quite common, but I've never known what they're for!!

BugBear


----------



## MarcW (10 Mar 2007)

Paul Chapman":2ymqm5z0 said:


> Will we be seeing some pictures of the jewel?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Sure, only one now, later more when she sits in her place. Here she comes in 10 inch length, 15 tpi rip, marbled black walnut handle, excellent tool marrying eye appeal, ergonomics and high quality.







Is London Pattern screwdriver the same style as the same named chisel handles? :-k Please apologize my ignorance, I better hadn't made my posting last late night.  

Marc, 8-[ slightly hijacking this thread


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Mar 2007)

That's a really beautiful saw, Marc. Thanks for posting the picture.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (10 Mar 2007)

MarcW":8h8fcv7o said:


> Is London Pattern screwdriver the same style as the same named chisel handles? :-k


Unhelpfully - no.  London pattern are like this:






While what you might reasonably assume was nearer London pattern are:






Ain't hand tools wunnerful... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jimmy Hendricks (24 Mar 2014)

The London Pattern Screwdriver is used to screw-down Deck plates in Ship's Engine rooms. The Deck plate screws are short and stubby with a countersunk head and can be difficult _(at times)_ to unscrew. The London Screwdriver is ideal for this job since the blade is flat thus an Adjustable Shifting Spanner (Crescent) can be fitted to exert addition pressure.

I'm sure the "Chippies" have other uses for it. (hammer) 

Jimmy Hendricks
ex Marine Engineer RAN


----------



## Silverbirch (24 Mar 2014)

Well, it took seven years, but now we have the answer!


----------



## jimi43 (24 Mar 2014)

Jimmy Hendricks":24ceia6v said:


> The London Pattern Screwdriver is used to screw-down Deck plates in Ship's Engine rooms. The Deck plate screws are short and stubby with a countersunk head and can be difficult _(at times)_ to unscrew. The London Screwdriver is ideal for this job since the blade is flat thus an Adjustable Shifting Spanner (Crescent) can be fitted to exert addition pressure.
> 
> I'm sure the "Chippies" have other uses for it. (hammer)
> 
> ...



WOW! Great name!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Jimi Hendricks


----------

